# Circuito regulador de intensidad de lámpara halógena(50w)



## MrRaso (Feb 22, 2008)

Hola,querría saber como construir un circuito regulador de intensidad para una bombilla halógena de 12v (no se amperaje) 50 watios, que esta conectada a una batería de 12v 7A/h.

mi problema es el siguiente:

tengo una bicicleta, a la cual, le he puesto una bombilla halógena de 12v. 50w. y está alimentada por una batería de plomo de 12v 7A/h.  Lo que yo quiero es :
mediante un circuito, controlar la intensidad que le llega a la bombilla para así controlar la cantidad de luz que emite(su intensidad).
Además quiero poner un conmiutador para poder tener " luz larga y corta" como si fuera una moto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2008)

Busca en el foro información de regulacion por PWM

Con un integrado temporizador LM555 y un transistor tipo MOSFET, puedes lograr lo que estas buscando.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 23, 2008)

hola
mira aqui http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/pwm-cc/index.htm


----------



## MrRaso (Feb 23, 2008)

gracias por la ingormacion xicos


----------



## MrRaso (Feb 24, 2008)

habría alguna forma de acerlo mas fácil.
porque yo entiendo algo de electrónica pro me ago la pixa un lio con lo poco que se jejej


----------



## pepechip (Feb 24, 2008)

hola
expecifica que es lo que desconoces y intentaremos ayudarte.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 24, 2008)

me parece que tendrias que cambiar la dicroica de 50w por una de 20w, me imagino que no cargas la bateria con un dinamo para bici. . Mas simple que ese circuito, dificil. Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2008)

Podria tambien armarce un Array de leds (Luxeon) trabajando en pulsos de alta intensidad y con eso la bateria le duraria semanas.


----------



## MrRaso (Feb 25, 2008)

perdona  Fogonazo, mis conocimientos de electrónica en general son básicos si te importaría explicarme mas detenidamente  eso del array de led´s y como construirlo me arias un gran favor ,ya que lo necesito para esta semana.

Pepechip lo que desconozco es como hacer el circuito para regular la intensidad de luz que emite la lampara halogena que por tanto es controlar la intensidad del circuito si bien no me equivoco ¿no?. y como lo neceaito con urgencia querría saber si ay una manera mas fácil y rápida de hacerlo.

 gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2008)

Array de led´s seria un manojo de led´s, con una conexión particular,
Un led del tipo alta intensidad soporta (Supongamos 100 miliamperes) en forma continua, lo que se hace es mandar pulsos de bastante mayor intensidad pero extremadamente breves cada cierto tiempo, como los pulsos son seguidos tu ojo no ve que la luz se apaga un cierto tiempo y luego se vuelve a encender, con esto aumentas la salida de luz y ahorras energia de la bateria.


----------



## pepechip (Feb 25, 2008)

hola
Solo tienes que implementar el esquema.
Si hay algun componente en concreto que no sepas como situarlo, te echaremos una mano.
En el caso de que no tengas ni idea de nada, sera dificil que puedas realizarlo.
saludos


----------



## MrRaso (Feb 26, 2008)

fogonazo me podrias decir como hacer eso (circuito) es quye como te dicho no entiendo mucho


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2008)

Antes de comenzar un proyecto, siempre es conveniente veri si los costos estan a tu alcance.
Yo te aconsejo que vallas a una tienda de material de electronica y averigues el costo de los led de alta intensidad blancos (Tipo Luxeon), para una bicicleta creo que con 6 o 8 andara bien, el esquema de la exitacion de los led es casi identico al que publico "PepeChip" (Cambiando los valores de algunos componentes.
Averiguate esto y vemos.


----------



## MrRaso (Jul 4, 2008)

hola de nuevo, tras varios meses estoy intentando hacer lo del array de led´s con pulso de alta intensidad, he estado mirando por internet pero no saco nada en claro. si me podeis ayudar con el circuito  como lo tendría que hacer para un array de uns 10 LEds de alta luminosidad y para una bateria de 6v 4 Ah os lo agraeceria bastante.


----------



## urike (Abr 17, 2010)

http://www.tuplaneta.es/wordpress/?p=11 Revisa esto yo lo puse en practica con 30 led y si me funciono


----------



## fernandob (Abr 17, 2010)

MrRaso dijo:


> habría alguna forma de acerlo mas fácil.
> porque yo entiendo algo de electrónica pro me ago la pixa un lio con lo poco que se jejej





MrRaso dijo:


> perdona Fogonazo, mis conocimientos de electrónica en general son básicos si te importaría explicarme mas detenidamente eso del array de led´s y como construirlo me arias un gran favor ,ya que lo necesito para esta semana.
> 
> Pepechip lo que desconozco es como hacer el circuito para regular la intensidad de luz que emite la lampara halogena que por tanto es controlar la intensidad del circuito si bien no me equivoco ¿no?. y como lo neceaito con urgencia querría saber si ay una manera mas fácil y rápida de hacerlo.
> 
> gracias





MrRaso dijo:


> fogonazo me podrias decir como hacer eso (circuito) es quye como te dicho no entiendo mucho


  aca me da la impresion de que hay un problema de entendimiento .
disculpen que me meta y de verdad no quiero ofender.
pero si queres algo rapido y no entendes , (vos mismo lo decis) .
en realidad, hoy dia si uno camina un poco te sale mas barato ir a comprar un reflectorcito chino de leds que ir a la cassa de electronica a comprar la misma cantidad de leds que ni tenes idea que codigo son.

pues en vista de esa realidad y de el pedido reiterado y poco escuchado de este chico las opciones son asi.

*1 -- te compras un reflector de leds, o linterna para bicicleta de leds.incluso hay reflectorcitos tipo linterna vincha que tiene variso niveles de luz .*
*2 -- como ya te han dicho una dicroica de 50w y una de 20w , solo debes colocar una llave que seleccione facil la lampara y asunto arreglado, hay inversoras con punto medio lindas.*


ahora, al principio la culpa la tienes TU.
para que pides un circuito electronico siluego repites que no sabes / no quieres meterte en lios.

te respondere en claro:
no existe un componente solo que regule la luz, no sirve un ptencionetro y los dimmers que hayson para 220vca.
asi que si tienes apuro y no sabes de electronica busca entra las opciones marcadas, son bastante buenas.

saludos


----------



## jhon jairo cabrera vargas (Mar 8, 2012)

el circuito que esta arriba no funciona


----------



## fernandob (Mar 8, 2012)

y ?????????????

hacelo funcionar.


----------

